

Review my startup: Snaplog.com - robspychala
http://snaplog.com
Hi, Snaplog is a Photo Blogging app. Works as an iPhone app or just as a standalone webapp. The motivation behind it was to make a site that is all about the photos. Simple. And no, I haven't heard of Flickr. ;)<p>I would love to get anyone's feedback.
======
answerly
Seems like a really cool utility, particularly the image editing elements. I
will definitely use this app.

It would be great if I could automatically syndicate my uploaded photos out to
other services/locations where my friends and family are already expecting to
see photos from me (like my blog, tumblr, facebook account, etc). I guess I
could probably use the email sharing to accomplish that, but it would be great
if I could pre-load all the posting information for these other locations
(typically it is just a dedicated email address) and tell the app where I want
to post the photo as part of the upload process.

~~~
robspychala
thanks! that's really good feedback. integration with other established
networks is definitely a plus.

